# Sub/Amp Problem w/ PAC - Need Help!



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Bad Ground connection .


----------



## Cerl3erus (Sep 16, 2016)

I instailed pac had to run a remote to my fuse panel turned car off amp was staying on and jad some static noise buss my subs lol


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I agree the ground connection should be the next suspect. Make sure it's grounded to the chassis on an unpainted metal surface, it should have plenty of contact from the ground to the chassis.


----------



## Zmerrilees (Feb 2, 2017)

Not sure if you ever got this figured out, but the amp actually turning on will have nothing to do with the PAC unless the remote wire is ran from it (I have no experience with it personally). You said you have 12v on your positive wire, and 12v from your remote wire, so the only thing that could keep the amp from turning on would be the ground. Where are you grounded? Did you scrape the paint off of the surface to get a good connection? If the power, remote, and ground are all good, the amp has no reason not to turn on, so focus on those three things alone for now.


----------



## J_Cruze (Sep 4, 2017)

How did you remove the trim pieces to get the power to the trunk. What gauge wire did you use. Did you go through the firewall and did you have to drill a hole. Thanks. Were you ever able to resolve that issue with your install.


----------

